# Electronic tuner for acoustic?



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

What is the best electronic tuner available for acoustic guitars? I see a few of the $20-30 cheap ones but is there something a little more durable and hopefully accurate?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Peterson has this

http://www.petersontuners.com/index.cfm?category=168


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> Peterson has this
> 
> http://www.petersontuners.com/index.cfm?category=168


Thanks Terry. That looks like a good one. Not out til April 2010 though.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I think he wants one with an onboard mic.


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

*Korg Tm40*

I've got one and they're grrreaaaaaaat! cheap too + you get a very good metronome.

http://www.korg.com/product.aspx?pd=209


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Sneaky try and find a very decent tuner right from the start and also know that like all things electronic it will eventually need replacing as they start to lose true readings, I never keep a tuner including my Petersons longer then 5 years, except for a Strobe tuner it doesn't calculate sound waves liek a regular tuner needs to help calibrate the fregencies.Ship.............. there are a lot og good ones, and another thing to think about is using a clip on tuner on the head.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I've been using the Intellitouch PT-1 for about three years now. Great tuner. 










The company has come out with two new models recently. Unfortunately, they are now made in China. I have not seen them in store yet. They are cheaper than the PT-1.


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been using an intellitouch for 15 yrs or so now and like it alot. Great for acoustic instruments, Meisel makes a similar one that is cheaper and works well too. I have one of them in my other guitar case. Use both all the time with good luck...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> I think he wants one with an onboard mic.


Looks like they make a TT with a mic too. I might try it.

Pete


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I've read mixed things about the intellitouch, ie. They are good, but seem to breakdown a lot. For the price, I might give one a try anyways.


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I use the Intelli ITM-500 (http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/1109/) which works quite well when I can't use my Fender pedal chromatic tuner (which I prefer because it also kills the sound when I'm tuning.) I find sometimes - especially in noisy places where the guitar is picking up a bit vibration - I need to fret the low E and A strings at the fifth fret to get an accurate reading - but no different than any other headstock type tuner I've used.


----------

